# wooden slingshot DIY



## Sachem (Dec 23, 2015)

latest creation


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice. And very manly!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That's what I like to see too...a simple "bark on" frame with a little ergonomics. Nice of you to post and shows a great example for those just getting into slingshots/catapults as to what can be done quickly to make an excellent shooter.

Thank you and keep posting!


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

That's awesome!

What did you do to prevent the bark from flaking off over time? 
If you haven't applied a finish yet, I would recommend soaking it in tung oil or boiled linseed oil in a plastic bag for 24 hours.

Brings out the wood grain, and protects the bark. Linseed oil gets an amber color over time, tung darkens less with age. Both provide good protection, easy maintenance and a nice natural, grippy feel in the hand.

Great work!


----------



## Sachem (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

The attachment shows the wood what's called "original fork". I have tens of slingshots which are made of original fork or wood block.

I like a catapult that fits my hand like a competition pistol or survival knife handle, so I notch grove on it.

So it's custom version.


----------



## Sachem (Dec 23, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> That's awesome!
> 
> What did you do to prevent the bark from flaking off over time?
> If you haven't applied a finish yet, I would recommend soaking it in tung oil or boiled linseed oil in a plastic bag for 24 hours.
> ...


Thanks for your suggestion!

Frankly, I am familiar with tung oil. There were many tungs in my hometown, and tung oil was used for woodworks such as basin, barrel, boat as anticorrosion coating.

Actually I usually soak original fork slingshot in tung oil for 24 hours when I finish the rough finish, then suck the redundant oil with paper, dry it in the air. So I can sanding and polish it with sand paper. The tung oil is a kind of good moistureproof and anticorrosion material.

By the way, this fork is camellia and it's bark is thin and firm. So it will not flake off over time.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

good work!!!


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

how does it shoot?


----------



## Sachem (Dec 23, 2015)

twang said:


> how does it shoot?


Perfect!


----------

